# Trapper's Hide & Fur Tanning Formula



## RonsPlc (Feb 5, 2017)

Has anybody tried this, or have any input as to some tips for using it?

I ordered a bottle, as I am wanting to tan the hide from my first trad bow kill deer (hair on), and I DON'T want to screw it up! I thought that this MIGHT be easier than doing it the primitive way.

I have the hide in the freezer right now.


----------



## mr otter (Feb 5, 2017)

Better make sure the hide is fleshed of all meat and fat or you will end up with a mess.  -a fleshing beam and a knife is a must for hide tanning.


----------



## Heartstarter (Feb 8, 2017)

Yep, what Otter said first but yes it works great, I've tanned lots of hides with it. Never had a problem.


----------

